#  > Islam >  > Islam & Seksualiteit >  Ik blijk zijn tweede te zijn!

## Hoyam NLse

Kort samengevat: 
in marokko ontmoette ik een man terwijl ik getrouwd was. Instant liefde, van beide kanten. Hij was getrouwd maar het ging niet goed en koos voor mij. Zonder dat ik hem vroeg te kiezen. Ik heb in alle eerlijkheid naar beide mannen onderzocht wat ik wilde. 
Inmiddels 2,5 jaar later ben ik dus al geruime tijd monogaam met mijn liefje. Verzet vanuit mijn hele omgeving heb ik getrotseerd. Overtuigd dat ik voor deze liefde moest gaan. 
Vorige week ontdekte ik het ergste. 
Hij blijkt inderdaad van zijn vrouw af, maar dit was al zijn tweede vrouw! Met zijn eerste vrouw leeft hij een traditioneel leven. Hij heeft haar eerder gevraagd om een scheiding maar zij weigert en staat achter een tweede relatie. Dus dat ben ik. Blijkt. 
In hun relatie is er wel een band, wederzijds respect en ze hebben seks. Maar, zoals hij zegt, is er geen sprake van liefde of wederkerige romantische seks. Hij beweert me 2,5 jaar te hebben voorgelogen omdat hij bang was me kwijt te raken. Ergens begrijp ik dat. Maar hij heeft mijn worsteling 2,5 jaar gezien: loskomen van de vader van mijn kids, weerstand vanuit mijn omgeving, mensen verliezen. Nu roept hij dat zijn familie het nooit zou accepteren! Lekker makkelijk. 
Anyhow, hij zegt nu steeds dat hij me niet kwijt wil maar dat hij ook gelukkig is met zijn gezin. 

Mijn situatie is nu dat ik oprecht hou van deze man (of wie ik dacht dat hij was). Ik kan accepteren dat hij verplichtingen heeft naar zijn kinderen. Maar om te accepteren dat hij met haar slaapt, seks heeft of zelfs woont kan ik niet. Dat wonen had ik zelfs nog kunnen accepteren als hij direct eerlijk was geweest, maar na dit bedrog gaat dat er dus ook niet in. 

Nu verschuilt hij zich achter de islam. Ik ben van origine geen moslim, lees er wel veel over en zie er heel veel moois in. Ik heb ook lange tijd met een imam gesproken. Die geeft ook aan dat dit niks met islam te maken heeft. 

Ik voel me zo bedrogen. Maar voor mensen roepen ,,dumpen die vent", ik hou echt van hem. Op dit moment staan we pad. Hij wil mij en haar. Ik wil monogamie. Hij heeft in al die jaren altijd gekozen om bij haar te blijven. Dus waarom zou hij nu voor mij kiezen? 

Ik hou zoveel van hem dat ik hem zijn geluk gun. Als hij haar wil dan laat ik het. Maar hij heeft al 3x eerder een tweede gehad en dat mislukt steeds. Ik geloof niet dat als iets al 3x niet werkt dat het een vierde keer wel werkt! Hij zegt dat, omdat het tussen ons goed zit, het nu wel kan werken. Hij zegt dat ik hem moet accepteren zoals hij is. Maar hij mij ook! Ik ben monogaam! En ik vraag me af of dit is wie hij is. Waarom in een liefdeloze relatie blijven? 

Anyhow, ik heb sterk het gevoel gehad dat we bij elkaar zijn gebracht. Door Allah. Ik wil geen tweede zijn. Vooral niet op basis van leugens. Hij wil misschien in de toekomst scheiden. Ik wil niet aan het lijntje gehouden worden met smoesjes. Maar steeds knaagt het aan me. Wat als ik hem definitief voor de keuze stel, wat als ik dan inga tegen het grotere plan dat er voor ons is. 

Toch geen notendop geworden, sorry. Graag oprechte reacties. Ik zie dat ik er ingesluisd ben, maar zit zelf wel met oprechte emoties.

----------


## GescheidenMan29

Wat voor reacties verwachten je nu wel.. je zegt het zelf.. je bent verliefd en wilt hem niet kwijt.
Dan kan je een ding doen.. ACCEPTEREN!

----------


## Hoyam NLse

Nou volgens mij is het leven genuanceerder dan dat! 

Ik heb voor hem gekozen, maar ik ken hem eigenlijk maar deels! 

En hem accepteren betekent mezelf niet accepteren... Onmogelijke keuze, zo voelt het...

----------


## GescheidenMan29

Oke.. jij zegt het nu zelf.. je kent hem deels. dan kan je hem best wel los laten en verder gaan met je leven.. zonder hem!

----------


## Mezelf_man

Ik vind dat jij je verdiende loon krijgt.
Je hebt een andere man voor hem in de steek gelaten en je hebt veel leed veroorzaakt en nu wil jij bespaart blijven?
Jij zegt zelf dat je geen moslim bent maar je zegt wel in je tekst dat jullie zijn samen gebracht door Allah, begrijpe wie begrijpen kan.

Ofwel doe je zoals* gescheidenman29* heeft gezegd en dat is de situatie accepteren ofwel zet je hem voor een keuze met een goede kans dat jullie romance over is.
amen en uit.

----------


## stijlvol en eerlijk

Dumpen die kerel en hopen dat er iemand op je pad komt die onvoorwaardelijk voor jou gaat. Deze kerel is jou of zijn eigen vrouw niet waard. Het is echt niet zo moeilijk.

----------


## stijlvol en eerlijk

Het enige excuus wat die man heeft is dat hij de druk die zijn omgeving of geloof hem oplegt niet kan weerstaan en niet voor jou durft te kiezen. Dat maakt hem erg zwak.

----------


## Hoyam NLse

Dank je voor de reacties.

ja mezelf_man, dat mag je vinden. Ik heb alleen nooit tegen iemand gelogen. Heb niks met m'n liefde gedaan zonder de toestemming van mijn toenmalige man. Dat kan je misschien niet begrijpen. Maar dat is dus wat mij het meeste raakt. Liegen terwijl ik de zware weg van de eerlijkheid heb gekozen. Dus ik vind bedrog niet mijn verdiende loon. 

Stijlvol en eerlijk, bedankt. Ja ik denk ook dat hij zijn vrouw niet verdient (hij heeft het hebben ve tweede afgedwongen ipv oprecht gevraagd). En ik denk ook dat hij mijn enorme inzet niet verwacht na alles wat ik voor hem heb gedaan. Maar m'n hart is niet in 1x uitgezet...

----------


## Juffrouw_Saartje

Ik ben het met mezelf_man eens. Ik vind dat, uitzonderingen daargelaten, een moeder voor haar kinderen hoort te kiezen en niet voor een nieuwe vlam, hoe overweldigend zo'n liefde soms ook kan zijn. 

De meeste Nederlandse vrouwen zijn opgegroeid met een romantisch idee, en kiezen al snel voor de liefde. Niets mis mee, als er nog geen kinderen in het spel zijn, maar zijn die er wel, dan kun je beter rationeel handelen als vrouw.

Het is dan ook niet zo vreemd van de eerste vrouw van je vriend, dat deze niet wil scheiden en hij ook niet. Wat wil je? Dat zijn kinderen in een gebroken gezin opgroeien, net als die van jou, en met hun tandenborsteltje heen en weer moeten pendelen tussen papa en mama?

Sorry voor deze harde woorden, maar ik bedoel het goed. Ik veroordeel je ook niet echt, want ik zie jou eerder als slachtoffer van een Hollywood ideologie (liefde boven alles), de realiteit is echter weerbarstiger. 

Ik zou zeggen, als je echt van hem houdt, denk dan ook aan zijn kinderen. Ik ben er niet op tegen dat hij jou als tweede vrouw heeft, maar accepteer voor zijn kinderen, die eerste vrouw, of ga van hem af. Probeer eerst eens van die roze wolk af te dalen en de feiten rationeel op een rijtje te zetten. Hou er rekening mee dat vele mannen sowieso van alles doen en zeggen om een nieuw liefje te krijgen of te behouden, maar dat het hier allang niet meer alleen maar om jou en hem en jullie liefde gaat, maar om gezinnen die uit elkaar worden gerukt. Is dat het waard?

----------


## Hoyam NLse

Dank je voor je antwoord. Ik snap je mening. Dat had ik lang geleden ook gevonden nl. 

Ik zie mezelf niet als degene die zijn huwelijk verpest. Dat heeft hij zelf gedaan met zijn leugens. Zij wilde nooit n tweede en blijft toch ongelukkig met haar. Ik ben al de derde tweede die hij heeft. Hij heeft mij nooit de keuze gegeven me niet aan hem te binden en buiten hun huwelijk te blijven. Dat had ik gedaan als ik het wist!

over mijn kinderen... Ja, ik vind het vreselijk. We hebben therapie gehad, honderdduizend oplossingen geprobeerd. Tot een paar weken terug woonden we zelfs nog gescheiden samen. Ik vind het vreselijk, maar hun vader en ik doen alles om in harmonie te leven. En dat lukt! Ondanks de vele slechte scheidingen die ik zie.

ik zie het niet als Hollywood. Heb heus wel wat realiteitszin. Maar ik wil dat mijn kinderen ook een voorbeeld van ouders krijgen in het hebben van een goede relatie. Dat hadden mijn ex en ik niet, ondanks vele pogingen. Als ouders sta je ook model. Die taak neem ik serieus.

anyhow, mijn dilemma zit precies daar: ik wil geen goed huwelijk breken. Maar dit huwelijk is allang gebroken. Ik heb hem gezegd dat hij voor z'n gezin moet gaan. Maar wat we onderling hebben is voor hem net zo krachtig als voor mij.

----------


## LADY GAGA

Run Forrest run  :student:

----------


## Juffrouw_Saartje

Hoyam,

Het is het klassieke verhaal, de getrouwde man hangt verhaaltjes op bij zijn minnares dat hij ongelukkig is met zijn vrouw en als het moet houdt hij zijn minnares zelfs voor dat hij gaat scheiden, zo houdt hij haar aan het lijntje. Dat laatste gaat (bijna) nooit gebeuren. Ik zou zeggen wordt wakker.

----------


## Hoyam NLse

Ja ik weet het! Het klinkt hard wat je zegt. Maar ik snap je wel. Ik wil het gewoon niet horen! Vandaar dat ik het hier postte. Soms is de mening v iemand op afstand, lekker neutraal, even wat je wakker moet schudden...

als stabiele, hoogopgeleide, zelfstandige vrouw kan ik mezelf nog niet vereenzelvigen met het beeld van een vrouwtje dat daar intrapt!! Maar het lijkt er toch op! Voelt zo dom en zwak. 

Mijn gevoelens zijn oprecht en daar lijkt ie keurig op in te spelen.

----------


## LADY GAGA

> Maar wat we onderling hebben is voor hem net zo krachtig als voor mij.


Sorry maar daar geloof ik niets van. En hij windt er ook geen doekjes om.

----------


## Juffrouw_Saartje

> Ja ik weet het! Het klinkt hard wat je zegt. Maar ik snap je wel. Ik wil het gewoon niet horen! Vandaar dat ik het hier postte. Soms is de mening v iemand op afstand, lekker neutraal, even wat je wakker moet schudden...
> 
> als stabiele, hoogopgeleide, zelfstandige vrouw kan ik mezelf nog niet vereenzelvigen met het beeld van een vrouwtje dat daar intrapt!! Maar het lijkt er toch op! Voelt zo dom en zwak. 
> 
> Mijn gevoelens zijn oprecht en daar lijkt ie keurig op in te spelen.


Misschien zijn zijn gevoelens ook wel echt hoor, maar voor mij gaat het daar niet om. De nadruk zou niet moeten liggen op 'gevoelens' maar op 'verantwoordelijkheden' als er kinderen in het spel zijn, in dit geval van beide kanten.

Zie het rationeel. Wat zou bijvoorbeeld de situatie zijn als jij zwanger wordt? Je kind is een halfbroer/zus van de kinderen van je vriend, je kind is een halfbroer/zus van je andere kinderen. De kinderen van je vriend zijn weer stiefkinderen van jouw kinderen van je ex-man etc. De ene papa komt aan de deur, en dan weer de andere mama. Hoe gecompliceerd wil je het hebben? 

Bedenk dan ook dat jouw vriend nooit zoveel van de kinderen van je ex kan houden als van zijn eigen kinderen. En zou jij de kinderen van je man willen opvoeden? Of ieder weekend over de vloer? 

Die kinderen kunnen jullie ook volledig gaan uitspelen. Als ze gaan puberen en ze krijgen hun zin niet, oh ik wil liever bij mama/papa wonen. Oh jij ben mijn echte moeder/vader niet slechts mijn stiefmoeder/vader etc.

Ik weet het niet Hoyam, ik vind het nul keer niks. Kap er gewoon mee. Samengestelde gezinnen kunnen soms lukken, maar het is meer iets voor partners die daadwerkelijk gescheiden zijn. Je man is nog steeds getrouwd. Houden van hem is houden van zijn kinderen, dus maak hun gezin niet kapot.

----------


## Hoyam NLse

Ja klopt. Van een afstand lijkt het of ik geen verantwoordelijkheden neem. Maar dat is niet waar. Mijn kinderen staan op nummer 1. En ik vind dat die van hem, voor hem op nummer 1 moeten staan. 
Ik vind het gezinsleven het belangrijkst. Maar, ik vind dat ik dat nog steeds goed doe. Wij eten iedere dag als gezin. Wij gaan samen naar feesten, familie bezoekjes en steunen elkaar in de opvoeding. Ik respecteer hun vader enorm. Ik respecteer hun vader zo erg dat ik het niet verdraag om hem pijn te doen door naast hem te liggen en van een ander te dromen. We hebben hier heel lang gezocht naar een manier om hiermee om te gaan en deze pijnlijke oplossing leek de beste. Mijn moederschap staat wat mij betreft niet ter discussie. Wij zijn een beter ouder-team dan veel getrouwde stellen.

of ik in een ander huwelijk wil wroeten, nee. Of ik de kids hun vader wil ontnemen? Nee. 
Of ik dat doe? Vind ik ook niet. Hij heeft al meerdere relaties naast haar gehad wat hun vreselijk pijn deed. Dat was al gaande voor ik hem kende. Hij heeft mij nooit de kans gegeven om dit te voorkomen door 2,5 jaar te liegen. Dus ik vind dat 100% zijn verantwoordelijkheid. Wat ik nu doe is zijn n mijn verantwoordelijkheid. Dat ben ik met je eens. Wat hij zal doen nadat ik eventueel wijs ben en wegga? Precies hetzelfde. Daarmee red ik hun huwelijk niet. 

Ik gun mijn exman (vader v mijn kids) een lieve nieuwe vrouw en zal haar verwelkomen als n nieuwe belangrijke rol in het leven van mijn kids. 
Ik heb geen kinderwens in deze situatie. 
Complex zou het zijn, maar ik ken ook mijn eigen veerkracht en oplossend vermogen. Rationeel denken, mee eens, maar ik ben een type 'voor ieder probleem een oplossing'.

Nogmaals, hun huwelijk is een schijnvertoning. Een gearrangeerd iets waarbij hij al zijn huwelijk lang niet tevreden over is. Tevreden genoeg om te blijven, ontevreden genoeg om onrustig te blijven en er iets naast te willen. 
Als hij bij haar wil zijn, hartstikke veel geluk gewenst. Met een tweede, wat hij wil maar niet mij. Als hij mij wil vind ik dat ik eerlijk naar mezelf moet blijven. Ik ben geen tweede. Ik ben een volwaardige partner, een goed mens en geen vrouw om de saus over z'n leven te zijn. Ik ben niet verantwoordelijk voor zijn keuzes of zijn familie. Ik zal zijn band met zijn familie nooit dwars zitten. Maar ik mag mezelf als mens ook niet verloochenen. Ik ben monogaam en eerlijk. Ik vind dat ik dat terug mag verwachten. Twee dingen die hij beiden helaas niet heeft gegeven. 

Daar ligt voor mij dus ook de nadruk in dit geheel. Hoe ga ik hier als mens mee om. Ik heb me opengesteld voor iemand die mij heeft gekwetst, zich verschuilend achter zijn religie en cultuur. Ik denk dat dit nl maar een klein stuk met zijn cultuur te maken heeft en nog minder met islam. Dit is aan alle kanten haram. En ik snap alle ratio, maar ik ben gebroken van verdriet.

----------


## Juffrouw_Saartje

> Ja klopt. Van een afstand lijkt het of ik geen verantwoordelijkheden neem. Maar dat is niet waar. Mijn kinderen staan op nummer 1. En ik vind dat die van hem, voor hem op nummer 1 moeten staan. 
> Ik vind het gezinsleven het belangrijkst. Maar, ik vind dat ik dat nog steeds goed doe. Wij eten iedere dag als gezin. Wij gaan samen naar feesten, familie bezoekjes en steunen elkaar in de opvoeding.


Ja, maar hoe zie je dat voor je als jij gaat samenwonen met je nieuwe vlam? Moeten je kinderen dan heen en weer pendelen met hun tandenborstel? Ik snap ook niet goed hoe die Marokkaanse vriend dit allemaal accepteert, dat jij nog iedere dag bij je ex bent. Dat geeft mij ook te denken (denkende vanuit zijn cultuur). 




> Ik respecteer hun vader enorm. Ik respecteer hun vader zo erg dat ik het niet verdraag om hem pijn te doen door naast hem te liggen en van een ander te dromen. We hebben hier heel lang gezocht naar een manier om hiermee om te gaan en deze pijnlijke oplossing leek de beste. Mijn moederschap staat wat mij betreft niet ter discussie. Wij zijn een beter ouder-team dan veel getrouwde stellen.
> 
> of ik in een ander huwelijk wil wroeten, nee. Of ik de kids hun vader wil ontnemen? Nee. 
> Of ik dat doe? Vind ik ook niet. Hij heeft al meerdere relaties naast haar gehad wat hun vreselijk pijn deed. Dat was al gaande voor ik hem kende. Hij heeft mij nooit de kans gegeven om dit te voorkomen door 2,5 jaar te liegen. Dus ik vind dat 100% zijn verantwoordelijkheid. Wat ik nu doe is zijn n mijn verantwoordelijkheid. Dat ben ik met je eens. Wat hij zal doen nadat ik eventueel wijs ben en wegga? Precies hetzelfde. Daarmee red ik hun huwelijk niet.


Ik beweer ook niet dat die man schone handen heeft, ik vind alleen dat jij rationeel moet denken. Verliefdheid of dromen van, gaat vanzelf over als je iemand een tijd niet ziet: uit het oog uit het hart, zeggen ze. Dat mannen vaak hun kansen grijpen, wil niet zeggen dat ze van hun vrouw af willen.




> Ik gun mijn exman (vader v mijn kids) een lieve nieuwe vrouw en zal haar verwelkomen als n nieuwe belangrijke rol in het leven van mijn kids. 
> Ik heb geen kinderwens in deze situatie. 
> Complex zou het zijn, maar ik ken ook mijn eigen veerkracht en oplossend vermogen. Rationeel denken, mee eens, maar ik ben een type 'voor ieder probleem een oplossing'.


Het gaat niet om jouw veerkracht, maar om die van je kinderen.




> Nogmaals, hun huwelijk is een schijnvertoning. Een gearrangeerd iets waarbij hij al zijn huwelijk lang niet tevreden over is. Tevreden genoeg om te blijven, ontevreden genoeg om onrustig te blijven en er iets naast te willen.


Dat zeggen ze allemaal die getrouwde mannen, same old story, waar ze ook vandaan komen, alleen de manier verschilt. Dit is de Marokkaanse versie daarvan:_ ik zit gevangen in een gearrangeerd huwelijk, maar op jou ben ik echt verliefd._ Oh ja? En hij was niet mans genoeg om nee te zeggen tegen zijn moeder of tante die het geregeld heeft? Allemaal praatjes om de minnares aan het lijntje te houden.




> Als hij bij haar wil zijn, hartstikke veel geluk gewenst. Met een tweede, wat hij wil maar niet mij. Als hij mij wil vind ik dat ik eerlijk naar mezelf moet blijven. Ik ben geen tweede. Ik ben een volwaardige partner, een goed mens en geen vrouw om de saus over z'n leven te zijn. Ik ben niet verantwoordelijk voor zijn keuzes of zijn familie. Ik zal zijn band met zijn familie nooit dwars zitten. Maar ik mag mezelf als mens ook niet verloochenen. Ik ben monogaam en eerlijk. Ik vind dat ik dat terug mag verwachten. Twee dingen die hij beiden helaas niet heeft gegeven.


Als jij 100% zeker weet dat je uitsluitend een monogame relatie wil, dan lijkt me duidelijk wat je te doen staat. Hij wil zijn vrouw niet verlaten, dus dan houdt het op. Vergeet hem door hem simpelweg te vermijden. Breek definitief alle banden met hem.




> Daar ligt voor mij dus ook de nadruk in dit geheel. Hoe ga ik hier als mens mee om. Ik heb me opengesteld voor iemand die mij heeft gekwetst, zich verschuilend achter zijn religie en cultuur. Ik denk dat dit nl maar een klein stuk met zijn cultuur te maken heeft en nog minder met islam. Dit is aan alle kanten haram. En ik snap alle ratio, maar ik ben gebroken van verdriet.


Ja hij heeft jou gekwetst, maar jij laat je kwetsen. Laat je gewoon niet meer met hem in.

----------


## Maintje92

Op een gegeven kan je niet meer jezelf aan het lijntje houden schuif de emoties aan de kant en maak gewoon een keus eerlijk zijn naar je zelf is het belangrijkst

----------


## lena999

Hij wil meerdere vrouwen punt. Jij bent monogaam hij niet. Hij wil meerdere vrouwen het liefst met jouw toestemming.

----------


## Oechen

Dit is een cultuur waar in jullie westelingen de weg totaal niet kennen!! te naef zijn jullie voor dit scherp geslepen sluwe volk..!
geloof je nou echt in liefde tussen jullie,dat jij echt zijn zogenaamde 2e vrouwtje bent??! bullshit!!,die vent heeft zijn vrouwtje en gezinnetje waar hij hartstikke trots op is..
en jij bent lekker voor erbij..!

Verandering van spijs doet eten..! 💏

----------


## Salwalb

Je kan het beter accepteren dan heb je hem nog aangezien je van hem houd

----------


## Murphy

Je moet hier geen islam bij halen maar je gezonde verstand wat kan wel en wat kan niet ik hoop dat ik je hier mee heb kunnen helpen voor meer vragen kun je me gewoon een pb sturen en misschien kan ik je wel helpen met jouw problemen. Gr murphy

----------

